# Just some pics. of my babies!:)



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I was looking through some pics and found some to share here!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Very cute! Love the personalities that was caught in the pictures


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute and funny!!! Love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you i love them all!!

The brown one is a fainting goat doe, I got her 4 years ago!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

This is my big packer guy, Maximus, peaking over the truck bed of my hunting partner's truck. We were on a bow hunting trip in NE Oregon.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

How adorable! What a character.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

What personalities!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics, so adorable


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Deschutes Dawn said:


> This is my big packer guy, Maximus, peaking over the truck bed of my hunting partner's truck. We were on a bow hunting trip in NE Oregon.


So cute i love it!! It looks like the last pic i posted!!!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

My packers all have personalities that are so fun. I think all people with as close a relationship with their goats as packers have, no matter what caprine discipline you are involved in, learn what goofy and fun personalities they have!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I think the same thing too i sure do love all my babies!!!
A new pic i took yesterday of me and Whitten!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute they are all.

WOW you look so young, how old are you? And you have had goats for at least 4 years?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> How cute they are all.
> 
> WOW you look so young, how old are you? And you have had goats for at least 4 years?


I am 12 1/2 and well actually i have been showin for 4 years but i have had goats since i was born but like just yard goats!! I just have 6 in all!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You're a lucky girl...I had to wait till I was 50 to get goats!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes i love mine so much they are my best friends!! I got serious about goats and stuff though only 4 years ago lol


----------

